# UML - Objektdiagramm



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo Leute,

wie stellt Ihr ein Objekt im Objekt im Objektdiagramm dar? (wtf was für ein Satz)

Mal angenommen ich habe die Klasse

DateiManager
+dList : List<DataObject>


Wie würdet ihr die Liste darstellen?


LG
snake


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Als Assoziation (bzw Link) mit DataObject-Objekten


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

so ungefähr?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Wo kommen denn jetzt plötzlich UI-Objekt und List her?


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Sorry, hab es absolut schlecht ausgedrückt.
Hier das Klassendiagramm um es zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Das Objektdiagramm passt zumindest zum Klassendiagramm, ganz richtig sind aber beide nicht - ist das Klassendiagramm so vorgegeben?


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Nein. Die Angaben waren
Der DateiManager benachrichtigt die UI-Objekte, falls ein DataObject produziert wurde und die UI-Objekte im Datei-Manager registriert sind. (Quasi nach dem Observer-Sinn)

Danach können die UI-Objekte das DataObject beziehen.

Hab das Klassendiagramm mal überarbeitet.

Vielen Dank übrigens!


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

oSnake hat gesagt.:


> Der DateiManager benachrichtigt die UI-Objekte, falls ein DataObject produziert wurde und die UI-Objekte im Datei-Manager registriert sind. (Quasi nach dem Observer-Sinn)
> 
> Danach können die UI-Objekte das DataObject beziehen.


Das ist aber nicht alles, oder?


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Doch.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Wo kommt denn dann der Producer her?

Das läuft vermutlich auf ein einfaches Dreieck hinaus, mit jeweils n:n-Beziehung


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Der Producer produziert DataObject. 

Die Frage ist eigentlich nur wie ich List in Objektdiagrammen darstelle


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

oSnake hat gesagt.:


> Der Producer produziert DataObject.


Der kommt in den Angaben nicht vor...ich hab nicht grundlos gefragt, ob das alle sind.



oSnake hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich nur wie ich List in Objektdiagrammen darstelle


So wie man sie auch im Klassendiagramm darstellt - nur dass es statt Multiplizität mehrere Objekte und damit mehrere Verbindungslinien gibt.


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Wäre das bei diesem Beispiel so richtig? 

Oben das Klassendiagramm unten das Objektdiagramm


----------



## mrBrown (8. Dez 2017)

Das List<Mensch> kann überall weg, und die Pfeilspitzen je nach Kontext auch


----------



## oSnake (8. Dez 2017)

Danke dir!


----------

